# Paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin



## Owen (Aug 22, 2016)

Think I might give this med a try


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 22, 2016)

That's easy for you to say


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 22, 2016)

do you swallow it, inhale it, inject it or rub it in?

...and for what?

Dr gave me some little blue tablets once for a ..._ahem,_ condition. I think they were called Mycoxaphloppin.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 22, 2016)

Forget garlic bread...this stuff is the future! It even protects against being hit by lightning and looking at the weather today here, I might need one! 

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin


----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Forget garlic bread...this stuff is the future! It even protects against being hit by lightning and looking at the weather today here, I might need one!
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin


I was waiting for Google to solve the conundrum. On a serious note, half of the side effects are listed in my meds PIL's.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 22, 2016)

Owen said:


> ... On a serious note, half of the side effects are listed in my meds PIL's.


when I read up on my symptoms on the Interwebnet it would appear that I'm either pregnant or going through the menopause.

Not bad for a bloke!


----------

